# Merchant shipping job....



## sanju_meri (Jan 24, 2016)

Dear Friends and Sir/ Madam,

Good day.


I am Sanjeev Kumar, an Indian national. I am working as Technical Superintendent in shipping company. I am holding the Class I COC (MEO class- I (motor) ) from Indian Government as per the STCW.

I am interested to migrate to Australia.
Kindly suggest the way to do so and the job scope in Australia as shipping engineer. I would be interested in working ashore.
your valuable comments will be very helpful.

With regards,
sanjeev kumar
+91 9920018217
sanju5317 at the rate gmail dot com


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sanju_meri said:


> Dear Friends and Sir/ Madam,
> 
> Good day.
> 
> ...


Hi
First of all you need to have your qualifications recognized.
This is done by AMSA. Here is a link to their site.
https://www.amsa.gov.au/seafarers/int-qualifications/
They are very helpful but you will need to sit a face to face examination as well as submitting your qualifications etc.


----------

